# How can I stop my tortoise scratching the walls and glass



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello people I want to ask you for help can I somehow stop my tortoise for scratching the walls of his terarium he has a lot of space with white walls and three windows

Please help its sooo anoing


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

Just put something on the glass 5 inches from the bottom up. Tape, paper, etc. When he can look out, he wants to go there.

Also make sure your temperatures are correct, to hot can make them do this.

How big is the enclosure? It might look big to you, but still too small.

What species? Russian?


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> Just put something on the glass 5 inches from the bottom up. Tape, paper, etc. When he can look out, he wants to go there.
> 
> Also make sure your temperatures are correct, to hot can make them do this.
> 
> ...


120 cm long 62.5 cm wide Ps he is like 3 to 4 ears old


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> 120 cm long 62.5 cm wide Ps he is like 3 to 4 ears old


That's not big. What species? Russian, hermanns?


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> Just put something on the glass 5 inches from the bottom up. Tape, paper, etc. When he can look out, he wants to go there.
> 
> Also make sure your temperatures are correct, to hot can make them do this.
> 
> ...


Yeah he's russian


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> That's not big. What species? Russian, hermanns?


Russian


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

Russian Tortoise Care Sheet


Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> Russian Tortoise Care Sheet
> 
> 
> Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...
> ...


Sorry my bad it's not 120 cm long and 62 cm wide its 1200cm long and 625 wide sorry my bad


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> Sorry my bad it's not 120 cm long and 62 cm wide its 1200cm long and 625 wide sorry my bad


What? that would be 12 meters by 6.25 meters. It's not! 
It looks like 62.5 cm by 120 cm.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> What? that would be 12 meters by 6.25 meters. It's not!
> It looks like 62.5 cm by 120 cm.


No its 1m20cm and 62.5


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

What I would do is look at the care sheet. 

Unfortunately the size of your enclosure is not that big. It is big to you, but not for him. 

For now I would start covering 5 inches so he can't look out anymore.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> What I would do is look at the care sheet.
> 
> Unfortunately the size of your enclosure is not that big. It is big to you, but not for him.
> 
> For now I would start covering 5 inches so he can't look out anymore.


I live in Europe so how much is 5 inches and what size enclosure should he have?


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> I live in Europe so how much is 5 inches and what size enclosure should he have?



Google is your friend too right?

Just enough so he can't look out, 8 cm to 10 cm. 
My indoor is 80 cm by 205 cm. 
My outdoor is 180 by 180 cm. 
My Russian is 5, 9 cm and 420 grams. 

I would advice you to look at the care sheet.


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

When you go to my media, you can see my enclosures.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> When you go to my media, you can see my enclosures.


Thing is that I have a can so I can't really nice terarium like you and I think that my backyard is good as en enclosure I'm afraid that the ants or something else can make him sick? I don't want that


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 3, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> Thing is that I have a can so I can't really nice terarium like you and I think that my backyard is good as en enclosure I'm afraid that the ants or something else can make him sick? I don't want that


He's sweet?
Look there are lot threads on different types of safe and cheap outdoor and indoor enclosures. Also in the caresheet there is info on it. But if you don't believe it or think your tort will get sick (it won't) then unfortunately don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 3, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> He's sweet?
> Look there are lot threads on different types of safe and cheap outdoor and indoor enclosures. Also in the caresheet there is info on it. But if you don't believe it or think your tort will get sick (it won't) then unfortunately don't know what to say anymore.


Okey I will trust a person who knows more than me is you


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2020)

Do you let the tortoise out to roam around on the floor ever? This will sometimes make them restless about their enclosures too.

You need to get rid of the red bulb and replace it with a regular daylight bulb for basking. Looks like you need a different substrate too. Are those beech chips? All of this and more is in the care sheet.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 4, 2020)

I have let him outside and on the floor and yes I have read the caresheet then I change his substrate I will change it to your recommendation


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 4, 2020)

i want to ask there did you buy your tortoise table but i need shops from europe


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> i want to ask there did you buy your tortoise table but i need shops from europe


I have not seen many store bought tortoise enclosures that work. Most of the typical ones sold in reptiles shops are too small, made from materials that can't stand up to moistures, and poorly designed for a tortoise. Much better and easier to make your own, or have one made.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 4, 2020)

Tom said:


> I have not seen many store bought tortoise enclosures that work. Most of the typical ones sold in reptiles shops are too small, made from materials that can't stand up to moistures, and poorly designed for a tortoise. Much better and easier to make your own, or have one made.


Well my and my dad made the new one but I didn't know the size which is recommended so in length I did 1m and 62.5 cm so that's to small I fink so how big should it be? I want it big enough so I don't need to change it like big should it be for an adult russian?


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> I want it big enough so I don't need to change it like big should it be for an adult russian?


244x122cm.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2020)

You let him out to roam around in your house, so now he knows there's more to the world than what's inside his four walls and he wants back out there. In my opinion, it's a big mistake to let your tortoise know how big the world actually is.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 8, 2020)

Tom said:


> 244x122cm.


okey but how can i stop him from scraching the wall iam so deaspret


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 8, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> okey but how can i stop him from scraching the wall iam so deaspret


Unless you don't make any changes to how he's being kept, he won't stop. Have you tried any of the suggestions? 
Change the redlamp? 
Make sure he can't see out? 
Change the substrate? 
Make sure your temperatures are correct?


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 8, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> Unless you don't make any changes to how he's being kept, he won't stop. Have you tried any of the suggestions?
> Change the redlamp?
> Make sure he can't see out?
> Change the substrate?
> Make sure your temperatures are correct?


I am not an adult so I dont have a car so no I can't get anything without my parents I can't change the red lamp because my mom says that it is a waist of money to change a good lamp and I don't know if they have any dirt without pesticides or fertilizer in it but I will look for it when we go shopping and with temperature will a normal house thermometer work for now because I don't have a specific thermometer I tried covering the corners of the enclosure but that didn't work


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 8, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> I am not an adult so I dont have a car so no I can't get anything without my parents I can't change the red lamp because my mom says that it is a waist of money to change a good lamp and I don't know if they have any dirt without pesticides or fertilizer in it but I will look for it when we go shopping and with temperature will a normal house thermometer work for now because I don't have a specific thermometer I tried covering the corners of the enclosure but that didn't work


Yes I understand, it is difficult then, I don't know then to be honest, because you can't make decisions for yourself. 

I can say that your mom says it's a good lamp, but it isn't the right lamp for this tortoise. You have a uvb lamp right? Well you only need a 5 or 6 dollar 50/60 watt basking lamp. Just a simple basking lamp. Maybe you can tell the reason why it's not good, is because a basking lamp is for warmth but also to resemble the sun. This red lamp doesn't do that. It's red. 

You say you covered the corners, but I meant the part of the glass he can't see out. Not just the corners. You can do this with tape and paper. Just enough so he can't look out. 

And the rest, I don't know because you're 13 and can't decide things for yourself.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 8, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> Yes I understand, it is difficult then, I don't know then to be honest, because you can't make decisions for yourself.
> 
> I can say that your mom says it's a good lamp, but it isn't the right lamp for this tortoise. You have a uvb lamp right? Well you only need a 5 or 6 dollar 50/60 watt basking lamp. Just a simple basking lamp. Maybe you can tell the reason why it's not good, is because a basking lamp is for warmth but also to resemble the sun. This red lamp doesn't do that. It's red.
> 
> ...


i am 14 not 13 but okey i have covered the glass so he doesn't see out of the enclosure and i will change the substrate and the lamp the substrate will be like the one on the care sheet and i want to ask why does he often walk araund the back wall but not a lot in the midle and i do have a uvb lamp and i want to put some live plants in his enclosure any recomendations because i saw some in your enclosure


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 8, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> i am 14 not 13 but okey i have covered the glass so he doesn't see out of the enclosure and i will change the substrate and the lamp the substrate will be like the one on the care sheet and i want to ask why does he often walk araund the back wall but not a lot in the midle and i do have a uvb lamp and i want to put some live plants in his enclosure any recomendations because i saw some in your enclosure


It says 13 in your profile and I'm not a psychic? the point is that you're not an adult. I have callisia repens, spiderplant and catgrass. The difference is that my indoor is much bigger, I have more space. So I would only put 1 or 2 plants in there. It's normal that they walk the sides, to check the territory, but when they do it alot it's because the enclosure isn't big enough. The bigger the enclosure, the more entertaining things you can put in like plants, rocks, logs to climb, the less they'll constantly walk the perimeter (sides).


----------



## lucycdavies (Jun 8, 2020)

My tortoise does that but she has stopped since I let her out onto the floor, it used to make me really annoyed too but I would let him out more often and interact more


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 8, 2020)

Will the uvb help the plants grow because it's like the sun right and I think I will make (with my dad) a bigger enclosure like 244×122 size for and adult I checked and it's like the hole corner of my room if it makes him happy it makes me happy ?


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 8, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> Will the uvb help the plants grow because it's like the sun right and I think I will make (with my dad) a bigger enclosure like 244×122 size for and adult I checked and it's like the hole corner of my room if it makes him happy it makes me happy ?


If you were my son, I would tell you that I was very proud of you for taking the time and effort to research what is best for your pet. The willingness to learn puts you ahead of many others. And the efforts to do right by your tortoise just makes you a good kid. Congrats and good luck. Also, we would be glad to answer any questions that you parents may have if you direct them here


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 8, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> If you were my son, I would tell you that I was very proud of you for taking the time and effort to research what is best for your pet. The willingness to learn puts you ahead of many others. And the efforts to do right by your tortoise just makes you a good kid. Congrats and good luck. Also, we would be glad to answer any questions that you parents may have if you direct them here


Thanks it was a great idea to join all of you but my parents are busy people and they don't really care I fink mom sometimes asks about him but dad is more a cat person but he helped me to make my buddy's (tortoise) enclosure so maybe he cares? I don't know but still they help when ever they can.


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 8, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> Thanks it was a great idea to join all of you but my parents are busy people and they don't really care I fink mom sometimes asks about him but dad is more a cat person but he helped me to make my buddy's (tortoise) enclosure so maybe he cares? I don't know but still they help when ever they can.


If your dad can help you that would be great! And the uvb helps the plants to grow. The basking lamp wil not help, so I wouldn't put plants too close because it's warm, most plants don't like that. If you can make that enclosure, you can have many plants, they are not expensive. And I think you and your dad can do it because you've made this enclosure too, it looks really good, only not big enough, but it looks good!


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 8, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> i am 14 not 13 but okey i have covered the glass so he doesn't see out of the enclosure and i will change the substrate and the lamp the substrate will be like the one on the care sheet and i want to ask why does he often walk araund the back wall but not a lot in the midle and i do have a uvb lamp and i want to put some live plants in his enclosure any recomendations because i saw some in your enclosure


I know what you mean. I am 13.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 9, 2020)

Why is he in 1 corner scathing like crazy for a couple days he only does this scratching the walls corner I tryed take him and put his In a nother spot but no he goes back to that same spot


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 9, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> Why is he in 1 corner scathing like crazy for a couple days he only does this scratching the walls corner I tryed take him and put his In a nother spot but no he goes back to that same spot


Several reasons:
1 russians like to dig and hide, corners are safe for them, they will almost pick a corner. When you have the correct substrate and enough in it (15 cm) he will be happy with that.
2. They tend to do this also when they're trying to find a way out. This happens when the enclosure is not big enough, the will pace the walls and dig in corners.
3 when the temperatures are not correct, too cold too hot, they also tend to dig more to hide.


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 9, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> 2 reasons.
> 1 russians like to dig and hide, corners are safe for them, they will almost pick a corner. When you have the correct substrate and enough in it (15 cm) he will be happy with that.
> 2. They tend to do this also when they're trying to find a way out. This happens when the enclosure is not big enough, the will pace the walls and dig in corbers.


It could be both but I think it is more 2 than 1 because he scratches the wall and tries to climb out I have to do something like convince my dad to expand his enclosure 
Well I told my mom about it so she sed that it is my folt that I didn't know that the first time. two parts of the terarium can already be used but know I need 2 more sides the bottom and top no glass this time


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 9, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> It could be both but I think it is more 2 than 1 because he scratches the wall and tries to climb out I have to do something like convince my dad to expand his enclosure
> Well I told my mom about it so she sed that it is my folt that I didn't know that the first time. two parts of the terarium can already be used but know I need 2 more sides the bottom and top no glass this time


I'm glad you can use parts of the terrarium, that helps and saves money. You know what, people make mistakes, it happens, I make mistakes, we all do. It's great you are trying to do better. And you know, you're 14, you're not an adult and you're doing a great job! Maybe you're mom should've helped you a little when she knew you wanted the tortoise? you're 14, you can't drive, you can't vote and you can't decide what's for dinner?, but you're expected to be a tortoise expert and do everything perfect? 
But you're doing a good job! ??


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 9, 2020)

Kim&Tim said:


> I'm glad you can use parts of the terrarium, that helps and saves money. You know what, people make mistakes, it happens, I make mistakes, we all do. It's great you are trying to do better. And you know, you're 14, you're not an adult and you're doing a great job! Maybe you're mom should've helped you a little when she knew you wanted the tortoise? you're 14, you can't drive, you can't vote and you can't decide what's for dinner?, but you're expected to be a tortoise expert and do everything perfect?
> But you're doing a good job! ??


um abaut geting the tortoise my grandparents took him from a shelter i fink or from some were else he was 2 then they brought my him with everything he needed a uvb heet lamp and terrarium and 1 pack of coco bark or coco husk i dont remember so i didnt buy him he was a gift or my baby and i am very protective of him.

here is him looking at my old chill cat


----------



## Bogulius (Jun 10, 2020)

hey so my dad sed that he will change his enclosure in like 2 years so how big should it be for a 4year old tortoise he sed that this terrarium is too small? and now he needs an even bigger enclosure 
at first he lived in a very small enclosure which was probably too small so how big?

ps. he lived in that covered terarium in the corner


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 10, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> hey so my dad sed that he will change his enclosure in like 2 years so how big should it be for a 4year old tortoise he sed that this terrarium is too small? and now he needs an even bigger enclosure
> at first he lived in a very small enclosure which was probably too small so how big?
> 
> ps. he lived in that covered terarium in the corner



I'm sorry but this time I have no idea what you're trying to say here?

You already know it's not big enough right now right? So why you want to know in 2 years? It's not big enough now! 2 years, 4 years doesn't matter.


----------



## Kim&Tim (Jun 11, 2020)

Bogulius said:


> hey so my dad sed that he will change his enclosure in like 2 years so how big should it be for a 4year old tortoise he sed that this terrarium is too small? and now he needs an even bigger enclosure
> at first he lived in a very small enclosure which was probably too small so how big?
> 
> ps. he lived in that covered terarium in the corner


The terrarium he came in is way too small. 

The terrarium he is living in now is also too small. 

He should live in an indoor or outdoor enclosure that is at least 122cm x 240 cm. You can make it any shape you want as long as it's those dimentions or bigger if you want too. 

I have an outdoor enclosure that is 180 x 180 cm. He also has an indoor enclosure that is smaller 80 cm x 205 cm. But that is because he has an outdoor with an extra basking lamp in his greenhouse etc. and that's where he spends the majority of his time. 

My indoor is an extra in case I need it, when the nights are too cold for instance, he will sleep there. Or in case he is ill or something like that.


----------

